# Quetico Mike



## viper30j (Jan 15, 2010)

Where are your river reports?!?!?!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I know he's had some health issues that may be keeping him off the water? Back issues I believe, hopefully all is well. Back issues SUCK!!!! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> I know he's had some health issues that may be keeping him off the water? Back issues I believe, hopefully all is well. Back issues SUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


I'm still here, just not fishing right now. I could fish but I don't want my back to get any worse before I head to Quetico. I have basically been trying to physically rehab during this period of time to get set for an adventure into the north woods of Canada. I don't want to slip on a rock or trip or something worse right before I head up there, so I have been avoiding fishing this past week (plus the previous rain out week). Trust me it is killing me, but I have to think of the big picture and the big bronzebacks that will be coming my way in Canada. Hopefully when I return I will be back at it everyday. From what I have seen on here as far as reports it doesn't look like I have been missing too much. Either the fish aren't biting or people aren't reporting. I am sure I will have plenty of reports coming next month.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

QueticoMike said:


> I'm still here, just not fishing right now. I could fish but I don't want my back to get any worse before I head to Quetico. I have basically been trying to physically rehab during this period of time to get set for an adventure into the north woods of Canada. I don't want to slip on a rock or trip or something worse right before I head up there, so I have been avoiding fishing this past week (plus the previous rain out week). Trust me it is killing me, but I have to think of the big picture and the big bronzebacks that will be coming my way in Canada. Hopefully when I return I will be back at it everyday. From what I have seen on here as far as reports it doesn't look like I have been missing too much. Either the fish aren't biting or people aren't reporting. I am sure I will have plenty of reports coming next month.


 Please post a quetico report when you get back. Unfourtiantly I have to skip my bwca trip this year bc its too close to my wife's due date, so instead I'm just fishing around here and pre planning my 2013 boundary waters trip. I'm sure everyone will want to read your report when you get back!




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Leaving Thursday for my 2nd BWCA trip... someday would like to get to Quetico...


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I am hoping to find one of these up there........I can only dream!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

QueticoMike said:


> I am hoping to find one of these up there........I can only dream!


What...you don't have to go all the way out there for a "fu-man-chew"!!!! You can grow that from the comforts of home. lol. 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> What...you don't have to go all the way out there for a "fu-man-chew"!!!! You can grow that from the comforts of home. lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


I can tell you have mustache envy


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

QueticoMike said:


> I'm still here, just not fishing right now. I could fish but I don't want my back to get any worse before I head to Quetico. I have basically been trying to physically rehab during this period of time to get set for an adventure into the north woods of Canada. I don't want to slip on a rock or trip or something worse right before I head up there, so I have been avoiding fishing this past week (plus the previous rain out week). Trust me it is killing me, but I have to think of the big picture and the big bronzebacks that will be coming my way in Canada. Hopefully when I return I will be back at it everyday. From what I have seen on here as far as reports it doesn't look like I have been missing too much. Either the fish aren't biting or people aren't reporting. I am sure I will have plenty of reports coming next month.


Im Going to with with "People aren't reporting" lol


----------



## schwiem1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good luck in the BWCA....My trip isnt until August


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

BMayhall said:


> Im Going to with with "People aren't reporting" lol


Why do you think people don't report about their fishing? I try to do reports all of the time to try and help people out with what they are hitting, when they are hitting and the types of places they are biting.

Do you think that people are just too lazy to do a report?

Do they feel that they don't catch as many or big ones to report anyhing?

Do you think some people just don't like to share information or help people?

Are they afraid it might draw more people to the GMR?

Are they afraid someone might figure out where they are fishing and hit their holes?

I'm confused on why people don't want to do a fishing report. The name of this forum is " Southwest Ohio Fishing Reports ", one would think they would find such information under this heading.

If you (anybody) don't write fishing reports, why don't you write fishing reports if you are catching fish ( or not catching fish ). There probably won't be too many people who will reply to these questions because they are probably the ones that won't do a report.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Beats the heck out of me...Im just saying, The fish are biting, theirs probably people that dont write reports...I just got done fishing indian creek with a buddy and caught 45 fish total between both of us..and I'll probably write a report later tonight....But I was just saying some people probably dont write reports.


----------

